# I am having severe neck and shoulder pain from knitting and crocheting



## aclark3012 (Feb 16, 2011)

Is there anyone else out there that is having this problem-I have had to skip a few days of knitting and put the elec. heating pad on my neck the pain is so bad-been knitting for 49 years and not experienced this before. I learned how to knit at 10 years old. Pain is the same whether I knit or crochet--any solutions--


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Are you sure that's what is causing it. If it lasts any more than a few days, you should see a doctor.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Don't forget to take a break every now and again while knitting. Try a few shoulder rolls and shrugs.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I have to remind myself to drop my shoulders every know and a gain....... especially if working on a new or complicated pattern....... If you don't feel you are doing anything different and are in that much pain, I would have it checked out. Maybe a pinched nerve....or a rotator cuff problem..... many things could be the cause....... Best to get it checked out before you do any damage......


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Try ice instead of heat. Freeze the muscle, then it will contract, then wait 15 minutes, apply heat and it should cause it to expand. Try not to use the arm for anything, you don't have to do. Give it a rest, but do the ice/ heat...every 4 hours, and try ibuprofen, anti-inflammatory, 2 every 8 hours. The muscle needs to relax...Remember to stretch the muscle, shoulder rolls, leaning your head to each side like you are trying to touch your ear to your shoulder, try to touch chin to chest. If that doesn't help then Monday, I would try to see a doctor, to have it checked out. That is my advice..also, if the pain radiates into your jaw, or chest, please go to the emergency room, check your pulse, to see what it is, and if it is reqular...


----------



## aclark3012 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks so much for the advice-I will do both of your suggestions--


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

I get the same kind of pains. Fortunately. a night's sleep and ibuprophen eases it quite a bit. I'm going thru random body/joint pain anyway. I discovered I have a large kidney stone that won't be passing so during my office visit Dr said to stop taking Ibuprophen because it can cause kidney damage. I said I won't take acetomenophen because I know of 2 deaths from the liver damage. I figure I can live with one kidney better than no liver, but what can we do? Anybody had acupuncture for joint pain? Anyway, I'll keep knitting and just deal with whatever. Thank goodness for morning coffee. Oh,and small needle knitting is a killer for me. I have to break it up a few rows at a time.


----------



## Isabel L (Nov 20, 2011)

I am a PT so my question would be.... Is the pain on one side only or are both shoulders painful? Does the pain go away when you are not knitting? I would look at your posture when you are knitting. You may be sitting with your head forward and cervical neck spine area flexed forward which can cause pain. 
Knitting is a long repetitive movement so you may have to take frequent breaks. OR take some time off from knitting and allow yourself to recover if that is what's causing the pain and it goes away when you're not knitting.
Heat, ice and pain killers only treat symptoms and you need to deal with the cause.


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have to remind myself to drop my shoulders every know and a gain....... especially if working on a new or complicated pattern....... If you don't feel you are doing anything different and are in that much pain, I would have it checked out. Maybe a pinched nerve....or a rotator cuff problem..... many things could be the cause....... Best to get it checked out before you do any damage......


This is great advice! I have recently found myself knitting with my shoulders drawn up and this has contributed to neck/back/shoulder pain. I will also try to make a "nest" of pillows to support my frame and elbows.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Funny you should mention that. My shoulder had been driving me nuts. Everyday I am working on at least two projects.Think its time for a rest?


----------



## cherylann4557 (Aug 11, 2012)

I found a break every hour has to be done ,then I also make sure If I am in my recliner I make sure I have something under my right elbow,a small pillow or something,and it keeps my shoulder pain free!!


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

When I was recuperating from back surgery,I developed trigger finger in my thumb from crocheting too much. Got on-line to check it out.I stopped crocheting for 2 weeks and it improved.I caught up on my reading and gave it a rest.Haven't had any problems since.We get started working on something we love,and the time flies.I also try to pay attention to how I am holding my neck when sitting at the sewing machine.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

I also have the same problem with the neck and shoulder pain. I like to knit in bed before going to sleep and I also have pain in the back of my thigh after a time. Does anyone else knit in bed and have this problem. I have to get up and take a break.


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

I get this pain too.... I find changing position can ease it for a while. I won't give up my knitting, so mostly I take a little Ibruprofen - and put up with it!


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

have you changed the chair you are sitting in to knit, using different needles - long instead of short or circular, is the yarn sticking to your needles so you are having to push harder than normal???????

Since this is a new problem, I would look to see what I'm doing different. Then I would try to remember what I did a few days before the pain started - it may not be from knitting but the knitting may aggravate it 

Hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## Isabel L (Nov 20, 2011)

Back to the PT. if you knit in bed do you have a bed that elevates your head to support your spine and head otherwise you are placing a lot of pressure on the spinal cord which can mimic many different types or areas of pain.
Envision holding a bowling ball on the end of a broomstick and any time you tip it off the direct line of perpendicular to the floor that's the pressure you will be placing on your cervical spine and musculature in your neck. Your spine is the size of broomstick at the top and your head weighs about 13lbs. Anyone that does that for long periods of time, like knitting, will definitely experience some type of pain and muscle spasm. 
Also, in sitting try to stay as upright as possible therefore no recliners and such.
That's my soapbox for this morning.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

Are you also cold and hunching your shoulders?


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Isabel L said:


> Back to the PT. if you knit in bed do you have a bed that elevates your head to support your spine and head otherwise you are placing a lot of pressure on the spinal cord which can mimic many different types or areas of pain.
> Envision holding a bowling ball on the end of a broomstick and any time you tip it off the direct line of perpendicular to the floor that's the pressure you will be placing on your cervical spine and musculature in your neck. Your spine is the size of broomstick at the top and your head weighs about 13lbs. Anyone that does that for long periods of time, like knitting, will definitely experience some type of pain and muscle spasm.
> Also, in sitting try to stay as upright as possible therefore no recliners and such.
> 
> ...


----------



## LavenderStone (Jan 9, 2013)

Try putting pillows under your arms. This is a repetitive issue and can cause tendonitis and carpal tunnel. I was not able to knit for a few years because of it. Stretch, exercise and see a chiropractor if you can too.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

LavenderStone said:


> Try putting pillows under your arms. This is a repetitive issue and can cause tendonitis and carpal tunnel. I was not able to knit for a few years because of it. Stretch, exercise and see a chiropractor if you can too.


 :thumbup:


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

My Dr at the hospital told me to lie flat,with my arm spread out at shoulder level, bend your arm just to elbo level and rotate arm in this position untill the palm of your hand is flat on the bed, then rotate back untill the back of your hand is on the bed, do this as many times as you can.
It is painfull when your doing it but believe me the relief when you put your arm down is wonderfull.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Are you using straight needles? If you make a project that gets a bit heavy on straight needles it puts a great deal of stress on your shoulders. Try switching to circular needles where the weight of the project will rest on your lap. Since I started using circular needles for all my straight knitting, I don't have the wrist and shoulder pain I used to from using long straight needles. It is an issue of physics and leverage.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

It has been advised here to take Ibuprofen every 2 - 8 hours, please do not take it more frequently than advised on the packet!


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

tryalot said:


> It has been advised here to take Ibuprofen every 2 - 8 hours, please do not take it more frequently than advised on the packet!


You misread. I said 2 every 8 hours. By the way, 1000mg is the therapeutic dosage. Every 8 to 12 hours. Just thought I'd throw that out there. I only advise 2 every 8 hours, unless YOUR doctor states otherwise. I also would suggest Aleve, it actually works better, and only need them every 12 hours.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Be very careful with Aleve and Advil. Too much can cause internal bleeding and can be very dangerous.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Isabel L said:


> I am a PT so my question would be.... Is the pain on one side only or are both shoulders painful? Does the pain go away when you are not knitting? I would look at your posture when you are knitting. You may be sitting with your head forward and cervical neck spine area flexed forward which can cause pain.
> Knitting is a long repetitive movement so you may have to take frequent breaks. OR take some time off from knitting and allow yourself to recover if that is what's causing the pain and it goes away when you're not knitting.
> Heat, ice and pain killers only treat symptoms and you need to deal with the cause.


Was having the same problem and this is exactly what the doctor told me. I tend to hunch over and it is stretching the muscle which then goes down my left arm. Find that knitting aggravates it more than crocheting so do that more now than the knitting and doing the stretches also helps.


----------



## aclark3012 (Feb 16, 2011)

All of you have been so helpful-I didnt know so many people had this problem with knitting. It also comes with crocheting for the right shoulder and neck area. I have started taking breaks and applying ice to it and when it gets to hurting I stop a day and take aleve-thanks for all of the suggestions--


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

Try varying your position when working, so that the stress is shifted to a different area. Try a different chair, and, if possible try knitting a different style. That is, if you regularly knit English, try continental or vice versa. I also find that knitting with either a knitting belt or sheath helps to lower the stress levels.


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

I've been going through exactly the same thing. Knitting is my one pleasure in the evenings ( if I didn't need to work I'd be knitting by day too)
Over the last year the pain shooting down my left arm has been unbearable. Even my first 2 fingers on my left hand are numb & hurt
Heat / ice, painkillers, absolutely nothing has helped at all
I finally went to see an orthopedic surgeon to see if he could see the problem
They did an MRI, turns out I have 2 slipped discs in my neck & bone spurs growing
I have not fallen or had any type of accident. I don't know how this could of happened
Could you be dealing with the same problem?


----------



## aclark3012 (Feb 16, 2011)

As a matter of fact I had surgery for this in 2006-and -I didnt think more disks could be slipped. Yes-this could be something to look into.--thanks


----------



## Intheknow (Apr 22, 2012)

I had this problem one summer. What finally helped me was doing exercises for neck problems. You can find them online if you do a search.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

aclark3012 said:


> Is there anyone else out there that is having this problem-I have had to skip a few days of knitting and put the elec. heating pad on my neck the pain is so bad-been knitting for 49 years and not experienced this before. I learned how to knit at 10 years old. Pain is the same whether I knit or crochet--any solutions--


Yes, I've had similar problems just a couple of weeks ago. pain went from shoulder joint down my arm to my wrist. .I wore my wrist brace for a couple of days along with heat on my shoulder and took ibuprophen. AND I limited my knitting to short periods of time and then letting my arm rest a bit. Hope you get better! Nothing worse in my book than not to be able to knit :


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

arwenian said:


> I get the same kind of pains. Fortunately. a night's sleep and ibuprophen eases it quite a bit. I'm going thru random body/joint pain anyway. I discovered I have a large kidney stone that won't be passing so during my office visit Dr said to stop taking Ibuprophen because it can cause kidney damage. I said I won't take acetomenophen because I know of 2 deaths from the liver damage. I figure I can live with one kidney better than no liver, but what can we do? Anybody had acupuncture for joint pain? Anyway, I'll keep knitting and just deal with whatever. Thank goodness for morning coffee. Oh,and small needle knitting is a killer for me. I have to break it up a few rows at a time.


arwenian, can't your Dr. arrange to have the stone broken up by laser? That is how they broke mine up. They put me on a table and the laser kind of was hitting on the bottom of the table and broke the stone up. Of course they gave me a light sedative to put me to sleep, and arranged for someone to pick me up and take me home. I had to drink lots of water and passed it out in tiny pebbles in a strainer which they gave you to catch them and return to the hospital lab for testing.

Ask your Dr. about that. That stone can be very painful, even though my Dr. was quite surprised that mine never bothered me. Ask him/her and see what she/he says. All the best.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

aclark3012 said:


> Is there anyone else out there that is having this problem-I have had to skip a few days of knitting and put the elec. heating pad on my neck the pain is so bad-been knitting for 49 years and not experienced this before. I learned how to knit at 10 years old. Pain is the same whether I knit or crochet--any solutions--


acark3012, yes and mine is from tendonitis in the rotator cuff. Sometimes I can feel it going all the way up my shoulder, along the collar bone and then up the back of my neck. Now I feel it in my wrist and along that soft spot by my thumb. Use the ice and heat method mentioned earlier and then rub it with Volatren. It is supposed to be an anti-inflammatory ointment. But try and rest the arm. Also someone had posted on this forum exercises for your wrists and fingers. I can't remember who. Maybe if you do a search you'll find it. It was a very good advice. I use it and it helps me.


----------



## Marilyn brown (Oct 16, 2014)

spinlouet said:


> I also have the same problem with the neck and shoulder pain. I like to knit in bed before going to sleep and I also have pain in the back of my thigh after a time. Does anyone else knit in bed and have this problem. I have to get up and take a break.


I crochet myself to sleep also. I have what's called frozen shoulder. Lots of pain. Could be side effect from a heart med. That I take.


----------



## Marilyn brown (Oct 16, 2014)

A side effect of the heart med (Isosorbide) is Frozen shoulder. Been taking the drug for 10 years now. But it could be from crocheting for so many Hrs.in a day. Both of my shoulders are painful to reach or stretch.


----------



## Marilyn brown (Oct 16, 2014)

spinlouet said:


> I also have the same problem with the neck and shoulder pain. I like to knit in bed before going to sleep and I also have pain in the back of my thigh after a time. Does anyone else knit in bed and have this problem. I have to get up and take a break.


I crochet myself to sleep also. I have what's called frozen shoulder. Lots of pain. Could be side effect from a heart med. That I take.


----------

